# Installing Windows Server 2012 Standard



## jay001 (Oct 2, 2014)

Hoping someone can help as I haven't much knowledge of installing and setting up a server but I have some knowledge of computers. Basically I want a server to run standalone in a room and have 5 computers connected to it on its own network. This server will not have an outside connection to the internet once complete, so it will just be connected via a switch to 5 computers.

These 5 computers are running XP but what I am thinking is can they run remote desktop connection and connect to the server and have their own desktop and programs to run? Is it simple or do or does it involve a lot of work setting it up or do I need some additional software or plug-ins etc? First of all is this possible, or am I barking up the wrong tree and got this totally wrong?

So far.....


Installed Windows Server 2012 Standard onto a server
No domains have been added
No users have been added apart from the administrator
No software has been installed (but the software is compatible)
No workgroups have been setup
No policies have been setup
No roles or features have been installed
I have a CAL licence but not sure when or how to enter the code anywhere?
Do I need Active Directory installed if so I have never used this before so will need some guidance
Basically all that has been done is Windows Server 2012 has been installed onto a server.

Can someone give me step by step instructions on what to do even if it's starting a fresh with a clean install in case I have missed anything?


----------



## CleaverX (Sep 27, 2012)

Hello, start here: http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/windowsserver/ee236407.aspx and here: http://ramazancan.wordpress.com/201...-classic-terminal-services-with-windows-2012/


----------



## jay001 (Oct 2, 2014)

CleaverX,

Many thanks for the quick reply. After further research I have now set-up 80% I would say working server for test purposes. I have however hit a stumbling block. I clicked your link to try VDI-Scenario which looks like what I am after and followed the on screen instructions and it now stops at "On the Select deployment scenario page, click Virtual machine-based desktop deployment, and then click next." An error shows up and says: hardware assisted virtualization is not present on the server. So after more research I and correct me if I am wrong but I need to install a feature called hyper-v from the server manager roles and features? I went back to the server manager and went to install this feature and it then comes up with another error: hyper-v cannot be installed the processor does not have required virtualization capabilities. After more searching online I came across a post saying that in the BIOS you have to check the setting Data Execution Prevention. I checked in the BIOS and it is set to disable so I set it to enable. I tried the whole hyper-v install again and the same problem still happens. Should this be set to enable or disable but since I am getting the same result on both Im guessing it's another problem? The model of the server I am installing on is a hp workstation xw8200 and the server software I have installed is Windows Server 2012. There are other types like Essentials, Foundation, and R2 Essentials, Foundation and Standard. Have I installed the wrong type for my needs? Is there a hyper-v equivalent? I'm assuming the model of the server is the problem and I can't continue as it's not compatible.


----------



## downtime (Oct 21, 2002)

You need to check if the processor supports Hyper-V.


----------



## CleaverX (Sep 27, 2012)

Yes, 'Downtime' has a valid point That workstation model is about 10 years old so that old Xeon processor probably does not support hardware virtualization. Realistically, what you want to do with that server requires more modern hardware and resources than that.


----------

